# No consigo saber que  bus id lun tiene mi cdrom (resuelto)

## cameta

Estaba intentando copiar el CD de un juego protegido con securerom (es para evitar dañar el original) y me he encontrado con este problema

```
mestres@tux ~ $ cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --paranoia-mode 0 --datafile /home/mestres/cleopatra.bin --device 0,0,0 --driver generic-mmc-raw /home/mestres/cleopatra.toc

Cdrdao version 1.2.3 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>

ERROR: Unable to open SCSI device 0,0,0: No such file or directory.

ERROR: Please use option '--device {[proto:]bus,id,lun}|device', e.g. --device 0,6,0, --device ATA:0,0,0 or --device /dev/cdrom

ERROR: Cannot setup device 0,0,0.

mestres@tux ~ $

```

Pero según este comando yo diría que he puesto ben los números

```
mestres@tux ~ $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST2000DM001-1CH1 Rev: CC27

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD20EZRZ-00Z Rev: 0A80

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST Model: DVDRAM GH24NSB0  Rev: LN00

  Type:   CD-ROM               

```

Curiosamente de esta manera no he tenido ningún problema a la hora de hacer la copia.                                                                                                                                      

```
mestres@tux ~ $ cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --paranoia-mode 0 --datafile /home/mestres/cleopatra.bin --device /dev/cdrom --driver generic-mmc-raw /home/mestres/cleopatra.toc
```

¿Alguna idea de como obtener el bus,id,lun correcto de mi CDROM?

----------

## esteban_conde

Nunca he indgado mucho sobre ese tema y a riesgo de decir una burrada:

 *cameta wrote:*   

> --datafile /home/mestres/cleopatra.bin --device 0,0,0

 

prueba --device 00,00,00 a ver si espera dos dígitos.

Salud.

----------

## cameta

No, no era eso.  :Sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Pues yo creo que no los has puesto bien.

Has puesto

cdrdao read-cd --read-raw --paranoia-mode 0 --datafile /home/mestres/cleopatra.bin --device 0,0,0 --driver generic-mmc-raw /home/mestres/cleopatra.toc

Pero es que device 0,0,0 tienes dos, uno en el scsi0 y otro en el scsi1

mestres@tux ~ $ cat /proc/scsi/scsi 

Attached devices: 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00 

  Vendor: ATA      Model: ST2000DM001-1CH1 Rev: CC27 

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05 

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 01 Lun: 00 

  Vendor: ATA      Model: WDC WD20EZRZ-00Z Rev: 0A80 

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI  SCSI revision: 05 

Host: scsi1 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00 

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST Model: DVDRAM GH24NSB0  Rev: LN00 

  Type:   CD-ROM                

El primero es un sisco duro Seagate de 2 TB y el segundo una grabadora de DVD LG

Así, viendo que la sintaxis que te pone en el mensaje de error

ERROR: Please use option '--device {[proto:]bus,id,lun}|device', e.g. --device 0,6,0, --device ATA:0,0,0 or --device /dev/cdrom

prueba a poner --device scsi1:0,0,0 en vez de --device 0,0,0 para referirte a la grabadora,

también podrías poner el archivo en /dev que se refiere a la grabadora --device /dev/sd(loquesea)

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> Cdrdao version 1.2.3 - (C) Andreas Mueller <andreas@daneb.de>
> 
> ERROR: Unable to open SCSI device scsi1:0,0,0: No such file or directory.
> 
> ERROR: Please use option '--device {[proto:]bus,id,lun}|device', e.g. --device 0,6,0, --device ATA:0,0,0 or --device /dev/cdrom
> ...

 

Falla, creo que falta algo en mi kernel.

(es de estas cosas que me gustaría saber porque fallan)

----------

## quilosaq

http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/scsi_ids.html

Esto es muy viejo pero creo que el autor sabe lo que dice.

Entiendo que la opción --device con la forma  [proto:]<x,y,z> no funcionará en sistemas actuales y que debe usarse /dev/loquesea.Last edited by quilosaq on Thu Sep 21, 2017 2:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Entiendo que la opción --device con la forma [proto:]<x,y,z> no funcionará en sistemas actuales y que debe usarse /dev/loquesea.

 

Entiendes bien, Torbald como el balón es suyo hace lo que quiere con él.

Salud.

----------

## cameta

Pues me habéis quitado un peso de encima.   :Very Happy: 

Si usando /dev/cdrom me funciono perfectamente.

----------

